# 4/11/11 BIG 400 lb goliath, several tarpon, plus more in Islamorada!



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Capt. Rick Stanczyk had a wonderful day in the islamorada backcountry fishing along with several other guides as well! He fished Roger Barry and his son James from the U.K. Roger fished with his father Richard Stanczyk almost 20 years ago for tarpon down here and loved fishing with him because Richard was always sharing his knowledge of fishing with him! Well today was a treat for them, we caught and released two tarpon up to 60 lbs on the spinning rods which was a lot of fun! Roger also caught this giant 400 lb goliath grouper off a bottom bait which was an unusual catch and quite amazing! James also caught a large bottom dweller that was almost 250 lbs all by himself. We also caught a small blacktip. Great day on this Florida Fishing Charter!


Capt. Rick Stanczyk
305-747-6903
[email protected]
http://www.budnmarys.com


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Thats a bigun...


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol 400 lb goliath on 8500? Sweet..


----------



## derb (Mar 26, 2011)

:notworthy:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Matt09 said:


> Lol 400 lb goliath on 8500? Sweet..


That is what I was thinking. That pic needs to be sent to Penn for marketing. That is pretty impressive.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Hell Yea


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

